# S2.0 & Roland TD-20 Drum mapping issue!



## Gameboypdc (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok first, I would like to mention that I ran a extensive search on a daily basis for just over a month now in hope to receive some progressive insight in regards to my issue. I'm wondering if anyone here has hands on in depth experience with Superior Drummer 2.0 in conjunction with the Roland TD-20 Drum Module? I've currently switched to Addictive drums from S2.0 because of the direct TD-20 support in AD, but I would like to bring some use back in my investment with Toontrack's SD2.0 software and all expansions that i've purchased before the switch. 

The main issue I am having is improper triggering of sounds. example: Floor Tom #2 on the edge/rim on my v-kit is triggering the Snare Buzz sound in S2.0, although a direct center hit on the same floor tom is triggering the proper floor tom sound. This is just a small example of one of the simple issues I'm having with this. Another way more complicated issue I am having is the HiHat. Currently in S2.0 my hihat is default triggering what seems to be a weak open hihat sound when triggered open, closed, half way and pedal tap, including even light tapping on the top bell. I am also aware of the Learn feature within S2.0 and the edit ability of the TD-20 drum notes within the module. My issue with this method is the ability to transfer the extensive long drum maps once created to the Toontrack expansions such as Metal Foundry and NY Studios. Many of these kits are larger than what V-Drum modules offer today and of course remapping my entire drum kit for each expansion including the Allan Morgan Presets is pretty much out of the picture. I know some would probably say just import your saved preset each time you change to one of the expansions, or you should be able to just load the map once and be done. In this case it won't work as fluid as that method sounds. Problems that I found when doing this method are S2.0 will map unused v-drums to either duplicates of the adjacent drums and or cymbals. Which of course throws everything off having attempted already ignore this and play a tom tom that sounds like a cymbal. Or of course the issue of more drums than what the V-Kit offers often the physical kit maps more cymbals than drums. Considering that the issue of improper triggering of the rim/edge on top of the other problems, it has pretty much made playing or attempting to play S2.0 on anything other than a keyboard pointless.

What I'm asking for is anyone here that can help? Perhaps a in depth guide to fix the improper drum triggers and or downloadable preset or presets for fixing the drum map issue. Anything other than having to manually input and setup a drum map for each kit, just to make use of the Toontrack sounds would be great. Although with all due respect to the the creators of EZdrummer and Superior drummer and the wonderful sounds they achieve. I would like some user friendly use of my hardware with the software they offer. Programs such as Addictive Drums, BFD, Steven Slate Drums and even Drumagog have, and or display a direct more fluid connection with the Roland TD-20 drum module.

P.S* I apologize for my improper use of commas and or sentence run on's. My mind is processing everything that I am trying to explain, faster than I can type it all out and considering the fact that I am trying to be as clear and thorough as I can.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jun 2, 2010)

I had DFH Superior (version before they changed the name to Superior Drummer then to version 2.0) and it worked perfectly with the TD-20 and the TD-6. But, as you already know you do have to map all the shit yourself. I'm not sure any drum maps will ever work perfectly, I mean how could they as everyone's kit is setup in totally different configurations with totally different pieces. Add to that the sounds in these drum sample libraries offer far more drums than the TD-20 even has triggers! So how could they possibly workout a perfect mapping that works for all people's kits? I never used the maps cause they never worked right.

Let me ask though cause I feel I'm missing something. With the Superior Drummer software remapping midi notes is super simple - assign the sound pad to listen and tap the drum you want for that sound. That doesn't seem like too much work to do even for a kit with 12 pieces with 3 dual zone cymbals - total of 15 or so mappings right? Then save it as a preset and done. Sure not as easy as simply changing kits in a TD-20, but the TD-20 sounds suck ass when it comes to realism compared to the drum sample libraries. And the hi-hat mapping and playback was flawless in the TD-20, though with the TD-6 it was a lot more out of whack with the in between open/closed sounds and a lot less sensitive even with the settings adjusted. So, I think I might not be getting your post fully, cause it seemed simple and easy enough to change the mappings each time and save the preset. What exactly is the problem, or did I in fact read your post correctly?


Rev.


----------



## Gameboypdc (Jun 3, 2010)

First of all I want to say thanks for your response! *cheers*

I understand that the expansion packs such as TMF offer more drums than most have with their e-drum kit, but AD is in the same boat. This being the case a basic map could have been made based off of standard TD-20 drum kit orientation. With that aside, the point you made clear to me is. Regardless of what it should be or what they could have done, it is the way it is because it is. Although I should have been a bit more clear when I was explaining my issue with the learn function. Which was improper sounds being triggered, such as the second floor tom triggering the correct sound when hit in the center, but when I strike the rim/edge I hear a snare buzz sound. My first assumption was to reassign it, but when I attempted to do so it still persisted to play the wrong sound. Aside from having to look up the root key and number of the correct sound *example: C#-2* and typing that in manually. I had hoped SD2.0 offered TD-20 direct support such as a drum map. I'm also aware that sometimes striking the correct trigger when using the learn function works, but knowing there are multiple trigger points and some of the pieces in SD2.0 display 5+ or more samples including mute, each of these can be assigned. At this point it becomes increasingly harder to decide what ones to choose or how to physically trigger the correct part. Not to mention figuring out how or which method would be best for assigning without accidental triggers. Much of my experience so far has been rather challenging when using the learn function because of these accidental triggers. Some of which occur when striking the bell of a cymbal direct to assign that sound to the bell. Then striking the edge attempting to assign the edge sound to the edge of the cymbal, but in the process of that it triggers the bell sound again. In other cases with mute it will assign the mute sound of another cymbal like a china and not the mute sound of a crash or vice versa. I know some people on the V-boards site said maybe I was experiencing a bad trigger problem. After careful analysis I've come to the conclusion that a faulty trigger is not the issue. I've come to this conclusion because when i load the drums thru AD I am able to hear a extreme dynamic range from the pieces even the differences between the places I hit and how hard I hit them. If a faulty trigger was the case I would suffer similar issues as I do in SD2.0.

Anyway with all this aside it sounds to me that to be more accurate, I am going to have to manually input everything and save a preset for each kit. I guess what's so frustrating about this is I don't use anymore than what I have physical kit pieces for and I use a standard kit setup hihat and a crash starting from the left and toms arranged from left to the right side where I have the ride just elevated above the second rack tom and the second crash between the first and second floor toms. I mean even looking at the orientation of the drums in SD2.0, I can see where my physical kit fits in even with SD2.0 having more pieces. So logically it just doesn't calculate right for me to be having these trigger issues. Now would you happen to have a saved preset that you have made for TD-20? Something basic perhaps 2 floor toms, 2 rack toms, 1 snare, 1 bass drum, 1 hihat, 2 crash and 1 ride?


----------



## Rev2010 (Jun 3, 2010)

Have you checked for any updated maps on the Toontrack site? Or maybe ask on the V-Drums forum if anyone has created a corrected map, I'm sure someone must have and would be willing to share the map file. I know what you're saying though, the maps are messed up. I recall trying them initially and wound up just doing it myself. Also, is your TD-20 brand new from a store or did you buy it used? Cause it's possible if it was used the previous owner changed some mappings in the module itself.


Rev.


----------



## Gameboypdc (Jun 3, 2010)

I haven't been able to find any maps anywhere for quite sometime. In regards to my TD-20 I purchased the whole kit new *black to chrome fade finish* back when it was first released. I did however consider that maybe some how the mapping in the module was edited on accident, so I did a full factory reset on the module. I've also been asking around for anyone to send me their TD-20 basic maps, but i've yet to find anyone willing to send or share theirs. I think to just end this month + long headache, I'm going to merge my old TD-6 kit with the TD-20 kit for a 17 piece kit and do the mapping then. I figured since I have to map it manually in SD2.0 anyway, and it displays more pieces than most e-kits have. I might as well as try and get as many of the SD2.0 kit pieces to translate to physical drum triggers as I can by adding the second brain and drums. I think in the long run even though the trigger pads from the TD-6 kit are single and or double triggered it's still better to use them if I can than to be stuck with a basic kit. Specially with software that seems to be built more for recording drums with a keyboard. Anyways ill break down and start the long mapping process one by one using key#.

Thanks for the help and support!
Gus


----------



## btnation (Jun 21, 2010)

Hello Gus,
First thing you need to do is make sure your Superior is Up to date. Then you need to go to Toontrack Support Forum just search TD20 and you find everything you need. Please remember the TD20 is one of the many brains we use to record our midi. If you have any other issues please feel free to PM me.

Bill


----------

